# buying a gaming console



## Gamersam (Feb 28, 2012)

i need to buy a gaming console .
i like the kinect in microsoft xbox 360 but i am a fan of god of war and infamous titles in ps3.
should i buy it right now or are there any new consoles coming in 2012 e3
i would probably get it from my relatives in north america is there any problem in getting a console from north america and a buying the game in india   with the ntsc and pal system.
i need help .


Thank You.


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 28, 2012)

May Be I Think The PS4 And 720 Would Come in 2013 and Kinect 2 is just to release.


----------



## Sarath (Feb 28, 2012)

Both Kinect and Move seem to be dead in the water. Initial hype but no new games coming out. Just concentrate on the core consoles for now. 

Get the PS3. It's an excellent gaming machine. 

The next Xbox is going to release next year or in 2013 and the PS4 much later maybe 2013 or 2014

PS3 has region free disks so better get that. Don't know much about the Xbox actually. But have many friends with PS3s from US playing in India. Just a different adapter is needed for voltage I guess,


----------



## techbulb (Feb 28, 2012)

Ps3 for sure i have ps3 from Hong Kong i just use the power cable from my old printer and i use custom firmware


----------



## Gamersam (Feb 29, 2012)

thanks guys 

also i just heard about a new deal which is a white xbox 360 (4gb) + white kinect + controller and two games (kinect sports , kinect adventures) free for 300$ . is this a good deal.


----------



## Ayuclack (Feb 29, 2012)

For Good Quality i Mean Best console Gaming Get The PS3 ..If You Aren't worry about Kinect motion Gaming and Only want Pure gaming ....Else for Show off Get The XBOX 360

Also PS3 Has Free Online PSN For Life Time but Xbox 360 Has Only 3 Months and Charges After That...


----------



## jasku (Feb 29, 2012)

Bear in mind the Xbox from the US will NTSC based, and the games available here are PAL, so you will have issues with availability.


----------



## funskar (Mar 1, 2012)

Get ps3  .. xbox from us will b NTSC based n games available here are pal..
u will only be able to play region free games on that not the pal ones..

so get a ps3.. play gow3-infamous3-uc3-gt5-klz3


----------



## gameranand (Mar 1, 2012)

I vote for PS3. I think I don't need to repeat reasons.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Mar 1, 2012)

Ps3 is the best and Batman arkhman city is just awesome.....


----------



## Gamersam (Mar 1, 2012)

thanks i will get a ps3 320gb move bundle by march


----------



## Gamersam (Mar 2, 2012)

please suggest me a few games .
the games which i have decided are -
fifa 2012
gran tourismo 5 or nfs the run
infamous 
god of war 1 and 2


----------



## gameranand (Mar 2, 2012)

1. GOW 3
2. Uncharted 3
3. Heavy rain
4. Infamous 1 & 2


----------



## Gamersam (Mar 7, 2012)

hey i was thinking on back up my ps3 if anything goes wrong with it .
what all do i need to backup like if by mistake something happens and every (from everything i mean like every system file the menu files everything ) data on ps3 just vanished how do i get it back.
and can you also suggest me a video regarding this . 
because this kind of thing happened with my friend. 
help needed
thanks


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 8, 2012)

Even I Am Planing to get a new Console So For 2 Option I Made

1> PS3 320 GB with Move Bundle + Extra Move Controller + Navigation + PS3 Dual Shock Gamepad+ Free Thrustmaster Ferrari Wheel(LetsBuy) for RS-29086.
2>Xbox 360 Kinect Bundle 250 GB -RS 28199

So Which One Is A Bang For The Bucks ......

Also Which one Is Hackable many of My Friends Have PS3 but not with Move And Some Has Xbox 360 without.....
I Tested Both Core Consoles and Really Liked PS3 Gaming as It Was Much More HD

So Along W Kinect ith The Above Also Suggest A Speaker System or Home Theater With The Consoles For Around 10k


----------



## Gamersam (Mar 27, 2012)

GUYS CAN YOU HELP ME WITH SOMETHING PLEASE
I AM AGAIN GETTING CONFUSED BTW A GAMING CONSOLE AND A GAMING PC THE BUDGET FOR PC IS 55K.
CAN YOU HELP ME
my reasons are pc games are cheaper and ps3 is getting old and on my gaming pc i would get a msi twin frozr 111 6950hd graphics card which is better than the ps3 graphics card.


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 27, 2012)

Same Happened To Me Long Time Ago and I Ended Up With PC ....

It Depend On You And The PC Graphics Would Always Be Better Than Any Console 

See This Would Help 
[YOUTUBE]Qz093VCXI2o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Mar 27, 2012)

Only you can make the decision. Think about what you want.


----------



## Gamersam (Mar 30, 2012)

thanks guys .
i have made up my mind i am going with xbox 360 slim


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 30, 2012)

With Kinect ??


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2012)

PS3 would bd better but its your choice anyway. And if budget is goo then I would go for PC.


----------



## ashusood331 (Nov 15, 2012)

I just brought New Super Slim PS3 500GB from snapdeal which include features


    Lighter and Slimmer than the Earlier Version
    Easy Portability
    Combination of Matt and Glossy Finish
    500GB Hard Drive
    Sliding Top-Loading Disk Cover




gameranand said:


> PS3 would bd better but its your choice anyway. And if budget is goo then I would go for PC.


----------

